# NHS and spouse visa



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

Will applicants for spouse visa pay the fees of NSH after 6th April 2015?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you Shel.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Will only apply to first applications I understand, so renewals etc wont pay.


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes I heard that we should pay 500£ for the first application .


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

_shel said:


> Will only apply to first applications I understand, so renewals etc wont pay.


Here it says that it is also payable when applying to extend their stay:

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/immigration-health-surcharge-information-for-migrants

I think it's payable for every application (in and out of country) until somebody obtains ILR?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

ALKB said:


> Here it says that it is also payable when applying to extend their stay:
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/immigration-health-surcharge-information-for-migrants
> 
> I think it's payable for every application (in and out of country) until somebody obtains ILR?


I'd say that it's for everyone who _hasn't_ received ILR.



> *Who has to pay the surcharge*
> The health surcharge will be paid by non-EEA nationals who_ apply to come to the
> UK to work, study or join family for a *time-limited period* of more than 6 months_. It
> will also be paid by non-EEA nationals who are already in the UK and apply to
> extend their stay...


ILR releases the status holder from immigration-related time limits (well, within reason... they still have to renew their status 10 years if they haven't been/can't get naturalised in the interim) thus it would stand to reason that their status within the UK would no longer be considered "temporary" and as such they are exempt from the fee (at least that's what I'm personally banking on as I count down the days until I can apply for citizenship this October).


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I'd say that it's for everyone who _hasn't_ received ILR.
> 
> 
> 
> ILR releases the status holder from immigration-related time limits (well, within reason... they still have to renew their status 10 years if they haven't been/can't get naturalised in the interim) thus it would stand to reason that their status within the UK would no longer be considered "temporary" and as such they are exempt from the fee (at least that's what I'm personally banking on as I count down the days until I can apply for citizenship this October).


Eeek! Sorry! Not a native speaker! 

That's exactly what I was trying to say: As soon as somebody obtains ILR, they don't have to pay the surcharge anymore.

I am looking at my original sentence and still don't see the mistake but I am sure there must be something getting lost in translation...


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

I understand it to mean that at the application for a spousal visa and at the time of each extension , the surcharge will be payable. Not sure if when applying for ILR, it will apply.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Ok, I'm sure I read something about 2 weeks ago it was first applications only, obviously not as that is the most recent document!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

ALKB said:


> Eeek! Sorry! Not a native speaker!
> 
> That's exactly what I was trying to say: As soon as somebody obtains ILR, they don't have to pay the surcharge anymore.
> 
> I am looking at my original sentence and still don't see the mistake but I am sure there must be something getting lost in translation...


No worries... didn't see any errors with your post... was just agreeing with you.

Your English is way better than my German (my husband has asked that I _not_ attempt to speak that language)... heck, your English is a lot better than a lot of native English speakers I've encountered over the years.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> No worries... didn't see any errors with your post... was just agreeing with you.
> 
> Your English is way better than my German (my husband has asked that I _not_ attempt to speak that language)... heck, your English is a lot better than a lot of native English speakers I've encountered over the years.


Thank you!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> No worries... didn't see any errors with your post... was just agreeing with you.
> 
> Your English is way better than my German (my husband has asked that I _not_ attempt to speak that language)... heck, your English is a lot better than a lot of native English speakers I've encountered over the years.


 Agree, should come to Liverpool where I am and you would wonder how some even manage to breath! Write in very bad text speak and talk not much better with a super strong accent.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

This document (link to PDF) was published on March 19th and states:

'It will also be paid by non-EEA nationals who are already in the UK and apply to extend their stay.'

It also seems like we will have to pay up front for the whole period of the extension. In my case 2.5 yrs, therefore I'll have to pay £500 before I can renew my Visa.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

MelodyPond said:


> This document (link to PDF) was published on March 19th and states: 'It will also be paid by non-EEA nationals who are already in the UK and apply to extend their stay.' It also seems like we will have to pay up front for the whole period of the extension. In my case 2.5 yrs, therefore I'll have to pay £500 before I can renew my Visa.


In the greater scheme of things, it really is a small price to pay.


----------



## tribalmallrats (Nov 19, 2014)

Quick question; I have just paid for my husbands premium appointment at Croydon for his first FLR(M) Spouse visa on 09/04/2015. The charge was £1001. Will we have to pay the surcharge when we attend the appointment or does it only apply to people who pay the application fee after the 6th April? thanks guys


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

tribalmallrats said:


> Quick question; I have just paid for my husbands premium appointment at Croydon for his first FLR(M) Spouse visa on 09/04/2015. The charge was £1001. Will we have to pay the surcharge when we attend the appointment or does it only apply to people who pay the application fee after the 6th April? thanks guys


The document we've mentioned states the following at the beginning (even if you don't have to pay now you might still want to read it as it will apply to him next time he renews his visa):

"The surcharge will be introduced on 6 April 2015. It will apply to applications where payment is made on or after the 6 April. "


----------



## KHP (Oct 25, 2012)

I didn't know this rule was coming in. I would have a rant about it but I can't be bothered. 

Does this mean when my husband extends his leave to remain next year he will have to pay £500 on top of the £1001 visa application fee? 

Does anyone have the link to the website where you make the payment?

Cheers,
KHP


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

This doesn't come into effect until 6 April 2015. It will be payable at the time of visa application.


----------



## tribalmallrats (Nov 19, 2014)

nyclon said:


> This doesn't come into effect until 6 April 2015. It will be payable at the time of visa application.


See this is confusing me - When i just paid they said that I haven't submitted the visa application, I have just confirmed and paid for the appointment. So this means that when we do turn up on the 9th we have to pay the surcharge as this is the date we are applying?


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

KHP said:


> I didn't know this rule was coming in. I would have a rant about it but I can't be bothered.
> 
> Does this mean when my husband extends his leave to remain next year he will have to pay £500 on top of the £1001 visa application fee?
> 
> KHP


This seems to be the case. Knowing this I am now considering making the application by post and paying just £601 for the postal fee, instead of the £1001 fee for the premium appointment, so I don't end up paying so much this time.




KHP said:


> Does anyone have the link to the website where you make the payment?
> 
> Cheers,
> KHP


There doesn't seem to be any link available yet. We might have to wait till a few days before the 6th to know more about how payments will be made.


----------



## KHP (Oct 25, 2012)

MelodyPond said:


> This seems to be the case. Knowing this I am now considering making the application by post and paying just £601 for the postal fee, instead of the £1001 fee for the premium appointment, so I don't end up paying so much this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 

Yeah, I was just thinking the same thing. It may have to be a postal application. It's getting so expensive.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry to burst your bubble, but Visa fees are increasing effective 06 April.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but Visa fees are increasing effective 06 April.


£649 for the postal fee then. Thanks!


----------



## LovelyNJLily86 (Feb 15, 2015)

I was looking at the list, why do people who are dependents of anyone in the armed forces, have to pay more?


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

*Not Pleased*



WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but Visa fees are increasing effective 06 April.


 Holy mackeral......this means that when I apply for my FLR(M) next March, I will have to pay 500GBP + 649GBP = 1149GBP ------- as long as I apply by post??!?? 

When I first read the new rate, I thought it said 200GBP for the renewal period....not PER YEAR for a total of 500GBP additional. I was OK with the 200 total, but the 500 is ridiculous.  This is really going to be a hardship for my husband since I'm not working.

Are the fees increased in early April of every year? If this is true, at least I will be able to apply before the NEXT increase.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Water Dragon said:


> This is really going to be a hardship for my husband since I'm not working.


Could you get a job? How is the job market for part-timers?

Just to put the NHS charge in perspective, my health insurance just for me last year here in the US cost about $8000 including co-payments. £200 ($295) is a steal.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Pallykin said:


> Could you get a job? How is the job market for part-timers? Just to put the NHS charge in perspective, my health insurance just for me last year here in the US cost about $8000 including co-payments. £200 ($295) is a steal.


And even more perspective, my insurance to cover me in the Bahamas was around £900 a month!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> And even more perspective, my insurance to cover me in the Bahamas was around £900 a month!


OMG! Yes, it certainly does!


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't mind paying. I think it's fair. But I wish we could pay yearly as opposed to having to pay for the 2.5 years upfront...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Pallykin said:


> Could you get a job? How is the job market for part-timers?
> 
> Just to put the NHS charge in perspective, my health insurance just for me last year here in the US cost about $8000 including co-payments. £200 ($295) is a steal.


Even in the land of Subsidised (Socialist?) Health Care that is Canada, a year's cover in British Columbia will still run you £460/yr for a single person. That fee _doesn't_ include dental cover of any sort (most dentists will charge according to the Dental College suggested rate schedule, but specialist dentists can and do charge more) and you have to pay for the entirety of your prescription charges (the standard billing is for both the drug cost *and* a dispensing fee which can vary from pharmacy to pharmacy, but was running about CAD 9$-10$/item when I stopped working in the pharmacy trade back in '12)... if you are lucky to have an employer who offers extended medical cover (Blue Cross/Blue Sheild etc), then some of those charges can be absorbed by the extra cover (my employer offered 80% prescription cover and some dental cover)... said extra cover can also be purchased privately, for a fee.



Water Dragon said:


> Holy mackeral......this means that when I apply for my FLR(M) next March, I will have to pay 500GBP + 649GBP = 1149GBP ------- as long as I apply by post??!??
> 
> When I first read the new rate, I thought it said 200GBP for the renewal period....not PER YEAR for a total of 500GBP additional. I was OK with the 200 total, but the 500 is ridiculous.  This is really going to be a hardship for my husband since I'm not working.
> 
> Are the fees increased in early April of every year? If this is true, at least I will be able to apply before the NEXT increase.


The Home Office updates the costs for its bloodletting (erm, visa fee schedule) on an annual basis - this generally happens in April... just Google "Home Office Fees 20xx" to get the current year's rates.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> The Home Office updates the costs for its bloodletting (erm, visa fee schedule) on an annual basis - this generally happens in April... just Google "Home Office Fees 20xx" to get the current year's rates.


The current rate from this April through next March is 649 GBP. Fortunately, I can renew before the increase next April. 

It would be easier if we could pay the NHS fee annually, or even monthly through the period, to really be fair. What if someone renews, pays the 500 GBP and then something happens and they leave before the 2.5 years are up? I strongly doubt there is any kind of refund arrangement.  It's one thing to pay as you go; it is quite different to pay 2.5 years in advance - no insurance company does that.

I am in the process of starting up an online jewelry business so hopefully I will be able to help somehow. I have health issues that would make working a job difficult.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The NHS isn't an insurance company and no if you leave the UK you will not get a refund.


----------



## KHP (Oct 25, 2012)

Exactly it isn't an insurance company! It's ridiculous. Between my husband and I we pay a huge amount in tax and NI. I don't think it should be a flat fee regardless if you're working or not.


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

*Immigration Health Surcharge To Be Implemented From April 2015*

Anyone else find this shocking! 

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...e/415129/Surcharge_customer_info_web_v1.2.pdf



> The surcharge will be introduced on 6 April 2015. It will apply to applications where payment is made on or after the 6 April. The health surcharge will be set at £200 a year for temporary migrants and £150 a year for students.





> Who has to pay the surcharge The health surcharge will be paid by non-EEA nationals who apply to come to the UK to work, study or join family for a time-limited period of more than 6 months. It will also be paid by non-EEA nationals who are already in the UK and apply to extend their stay.


That's another £200 a year I have to pay. I'm already working in the UK on a spousal visa paying tax and NI. Is this not enough?!

And the spousal visa feed have gone through the roof so when I need to apply for my next extension its going to cost a fortune!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You will have to pay £200 a year from your next visa renewal, after being in UK on spouse visa for 30 months. Mind, most EU countries have insurance-backed health service and virtually everyone, including citizen, has to pay health insurance contribution, rather more than £200. OK, in UK we have NHS funded by general taxation, but there is a feeling that someone who hasn't contributed to UK economy all their lives, as most citizens have, should make a contribution over and above their income tax and NI.


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

In the 2 years that I've been here I've never been off sick or been to the doctor. This should be taken into account and not everyone should have to pay these ridiculous fees. I pay enough tax for 3 people.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

But you may fall ill next week and rely on NHS to cover all your costs. That's why.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

If any person goes and lives or works in any other country in the world, whether they call themselves an expat or immigrant, they would normally have to pay full private health insurance costs. Nowhere in the world gives free health care as a right, except soft touch UK, until this latest measure by UK government, I personally think the amount paid towards the NHS should be higher than the meagre £200 per person, this is a very small amount to pay towards a great service, which is getting really stretched, by the amount of extra people it has to deal with, and the higher birth rate. Any money put directly back into the NHS will improve the service for all to use. Eventually those who get ILR, and those who have paid into the service for many, many years should be able to enjoy a better service they will be entitled to.


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

Joppa said:


> But you may fall ill next week and rely on NHS to cover all your costs. That's why.


Ah ok. Good point there. I guess its not too bad thinking about it


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

John__Q said:


> Ah ok. Good point there. I guess its not too bad thinking about it


Interesting how it works in this direction, but if you should leave the UK and never use the NHS again, you don't get any money back. I'd have no problem paying 20 GBP a month until I get ILR (which equals more than 200/year), since I'd actually be here with the potential of needing care. However, paying 500 GBP in advance and in addition to the 649 GBP visa renewal fee, makes my FLR renewal even more expensive than my initial visa. But....unless I want to leave my husband and return to the States alone, we pay whatever we are told and just look forward to the day when we won't have all this hanging over our heads (not to mention the potential danger of him losing his job right before my renewal date thus forcing me to leave anyway).


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

We plan to apply for EEA 1/2 under self-sufficient (SS). For that we are required to furnish proof of CSI. 5-years later in order to file for permanent residence, we must prove we've been on CSI the whole time. We are not allowed to use NHS under SS. So the question is, does this apply? Do we pay but get to drop CSI? Do we not pay and keep CSI? Do we pay and keep CSI but not use NHS?,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

We don't know, and there is additional complication in the event of UK leaving EU, leaving your status hanging in the air.
Initially, you should not be subject to this NHS levy as you are coming under the EU rules.


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It is my understanding that you will not be subject to health surcharge for the initial EEA family permit application (valid 6 months), but I don't know if you have to for residence card (valid 5 years). The government statement isn't clear on it, and there is already a request under FOI about the exact policy.


----------



## KHP (Oct 25, 2012)

I really don't think it is relevant whether other countries have this kind of system or not. In the UK we have the NHS and until they change the rules for everyone living in the UK they should not be making this charge to a minority at all. I am completely against it. We have a perfectly good tax and national insurance system through which they can increase our contributions towards the NHS. Myself and my husband would happily pay an extra £20 month in income tax than have to go onto some random website and pay a nominal fee supposedly towards the NHS because you're a "foreigner". Disgusting.


----------



## linda290974 (Jan 2, 2015)

does the new nhs rule apply to ancestral visa?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

linda290974 said:


> does the new nhs rule apply to ancestral visa?


Yes it would as it applies to those going there for more than 6 months...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Except where the individual is an Australian or NZ national, as they have reciprocal agreement with UK over health care.


----------



## linda290974 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hertsfem said:


> Yes it would as it applies to those going there for more than 6 months...


thanks


----------



## stickyfingers (Jun 23, 2014)

Would someone please confirm that i've got this right?

My Wife's Visa spouse visa was valid from 9th March 2015, and she will be entering the UK for the first time around 12th April. Am I right in thinking that she doesn't need to pay the extra fee for NHS right now? They aren't going to ask for it at immigration are they?

From my understanding, she will have to pay the additional NHS fee when she applies for FLR in 30 months time, is that correct? Then when she applies for ILR after that, she won't have to pay it? Seems that we will only have to pay it for one application

How will they police this? Will hospitals/doctors be checking or will something extra be printed on the visa?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Since she applied before 9 March 2015 she does not have to pay the fee for NHS services. When she applies for FLR (M) in 30 months time she will have to pay the £500 fee before she can make her application.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jun 23, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Since she applied before 9 March 2015 she does not have to pay the fee for NHS services. When she applies for FLR (M) in 30 months time she will have to pay the £500 fee before she can make her application.


Perfect, thats what I thought. Many thanks as usual


----------



## oneonefourone (Sep 5, 2012)

People have somewhat speculated whether ILR applications would be subject to the fee. I wouldn't think so, because how will they calculate the time period with which to charge? 10 years?

Also, if you'll notice, fees for ILR are going up massively, which I'd suggest is an attempt to make up for this fact. They're increasing £407 to a total of £1,500.. Though I guess in this instance the extra money isn't going directly to the NHS. What can account for such a steep increase?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

oneonefourone said:


> People have somewhat speculated whether ILR applications would be subject to the fee. I wouldn't think so, because how will they calculate the time period with which to charge? 10 years?
> 
> Also, if you'll notice, fees for ILR are going up massively, which I'd suggest is an attempt to make up for this fact. They're increasing £407 to a total of £1,500.. Though I guess in this instance the extra money isn't going directly to the NHS. What can account for such a steep increase?


The NHS fee is a separate charge and isn't going to be commingled with the visa application fee. 

From the NHS Surcharge document:



> The health surcharge will be set at £200 a year for *temporary migrants* and £150 a year for students.


You are no longer a temporary migrant when you gain ILR.


----------



## oneonefourone (Sep 5, 2012)

nyclon said:


> The NHS fee is a separate charge and isn't going to be commingled with the visa application fee.
> 
> From the NHS Surcharge document:
> 
> ...


Yes, exactly... I never said anything to the contrary, just noticing the rather large jump in fees for ILR.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

KHP said:


> I really don't think it is relevant whether other countries have this kind of system or not. In the UK we have the NHS and until they change the rules for everyone living in the UK they should not be making this charge to a minority at all. I am completely against it. We have a perfectly good tax and national insurance system through which they can increase our contributions towards the NHS. Myself and my husband would happily pay an extra £20 month in income tax than have to go onto some random website and pay a nominal fee supposedly towards the NHS because you're a "foreigner". Disgusting.


Sorry, but, if you lived in most any other country in the world, you would have to pay for private health cover only, for each person. The NHS does not run on penny's from heaven, and with so many people wanting to live in UK, who have never contributed to the NHS, it is only fair to charge something. The NHS was set up for indigenous British people, and unfortunately, and many tax payers of many generations has to pay into it.
It is now stretched with all the 'new comers', and increasing the birth rate in UK as is the schools etc. so it is not such a high charge to pay annually, count yourself lucky that a private health insure policy is not imposed, like many European countries, that would cost far more than an annual levy to state NHS care.
My husband and I have worked over 40 yrs as residents of the UK, in that time we payed all we should have done, and guess what! , my husbanpd had two weeks seperately where is was off work sick, in the whole of 46 yrs.any money paid in will make a better healthcare system, with more essential high trained staff and hopefully shorter waits in hospitals.


----------

